# Top Symphonies in Chronological Order



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought some might find this worthy of a try. I'm putting together a list in chronological order of some of the great Symphonies voted highly on TC and Amazon. I'll start the list with 1760's and 1770's. Will add to the list later. 
Haydn Symphonies 6-8 (1761)
Haydn Symphony 26 (1763)
Haydn Symphony 22 (1764)
Haydn Symphony 31 (1765)
Haydn Symphony 34 (1767)
Haydn Symphony 39 (1768)
Haydn Symphony 49 (1768)
Haydn Symphony 48 (1769)
Haydn Symphony 44 (1772)
Haydn Symphony 45 (1772)
Haydn Symphony 47 (1772)
CPE Bach Hamburg Symphonies (1773)
Mozart Symphony 25 (1773)
Mozart Symphony 28 (1774)
Mozart Symphony 29 (1774)
Haydn Symphony 55 (1774)
Mozart Symphony 31 (1778)
Haydn Symphony 53 (1779)
Haydn Symphony 70 (1779)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gonna be a Haydn-fest (with a touch of Mozart) for a while...not that that's a bad thing!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep loving the Haydn Symphonies so far. They deserve to be highly rated. Very relaxing Symphonies imo. Puts me in good spirits.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1780's
Mozart Symphony 35 (1782)
Mozart Symphony 36 (1783)
Haydn Symphony 82 (1786)
Mozart Symphony 38 (1786)
Haydn Symphony 88 (1787)
Mozart Symphony 39 (1788)
Mozart Symphony 40 (1788)
Mozart Symphony 41 (1788)
Kraus Symphony in C Minor (1789?)
Haydn Symphony 92 (1789)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1790s
Haydn Symphony 92 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 94 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 97 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 99 (1793)
Haydn Symphony 100 (1793)
Haydn Symphony 101 (1794)
Haydn Symphony 103 (1795)
Haydn Symphony 104 (1795)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1800s -- well, we know who...from Wiki:

Opus 21: Symphony No. 1 in C major (composed 1799–1800, premièred 1800)
Opus 36: Symphony No. 2 in D major (composed 1801–02, premièred 1803)
Opus 55: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica") (composed 1803/04, premièred 1805)
Opus 60: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major (composed 1806, premièred 1807)
Opus 67: Symphony No. 5 in C minor (composed 1804–08, premièred 1808)
Opus 68: Symphony No. 6 in F major ("Pastoral") (composed 1804–08, premièred 1808)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1810-1819
Beethoven Symphony 7 (1812)
Beethoven Symphony 8 (1812)
Schubert Symphony 2 (1815)
Schubert Symphony 4 (1816)
Schubert Symphony 5 (1816)
Schubert Symphony 6 (1818)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I think this is an interesting idea, though someone has already created a fairly comprehensive chronological list of symphonies: http://afortmadeofbooks.blogspot.com/2008/07/timeline-of-symphonic-masterpieces.html.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> 1780's
> 
> Kraus Symphony in C Minor (1789?)


Hmm...Never even heard of Kraus. Just was doing some reading about him and he sounds interesting. I'll have to see what's out there recording wise. Thanks!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

That list is huge. I'll stick to about 6 Symphonies per decade for now. Nice resource though. Thanks.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1820-1829
Vorisek - Symphony in D Major (1821)
Schubert - Symphony 8 (1823)
Beethoven - Symphony 9 (1824)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 1 (1824)
Schubert - Symphony 9 (1826)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1830-1839
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (1830)
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" (1830)
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 "Italian" (1833)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Trout said:


> I think this is an interesting idea, though someone has already created a fairly comprehensive chronological list of symphonies: http://afortmadeofbooks.blogspot.com/2008/07/timeline-of-symphonic-masterpieces.html.


Oh, darn. This is all my O C D needs. I can see myself combining these two lists. (You think I'm kidding, Don't you?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1740s and 1750s? Why not symphonies from those 20 years?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> 1820-1829
> Vorisek - Symphony in D Major (1821)
> Schubert - Symphony 8 (1823)
> Beethoven - Symphony 9 (1824)
> ...


Im about to listen to Vorisek for the first time!

EDIT: this is incredible!!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1740s and 1750s? Why not symphonies from those 20 years?


Nothing much in modern symphony form until Haydn started cranking in the 1760s. Some standouts:

Haydn: Symphony #6 ("Le matin"), #7 ("Le midi") & #8 ("Le soir") (1761)
Haydn: Symphony #22 in E flat, "Philosopher" (1764)
Haydn: Symphony #31, "Hornsignal" (1765)
Haydn: Symphony #26 in D minor, "Lamentatione" (1768)
Haydn: Symphony #39 in G minor (1768)
Haydn: Symphony #49 in f, "La Passione" (1768)
Haydn: Symphony #48 in C, "Maria Theresia" (1769)


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 1740s and 1750s? Why not symphonies from those 20 years?


Here are few one may look into:

Monn: Sinfonia in G major (1740s?)
Monn: Symphony in D major (1740)
Sammartini: Symphony in F major, JC 32 (1744)
Stamitz, Johann: Symphony in G major "Mannheim No. 1" (1746)
Stamitz, Johann: Symphony in E-flat major, Op. 11, No. 3 (1754/1755)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Trout said:


> Here are few one may look into:
> 
> Monn: Sinfonia in G major (1740s?)
> Monn: Symphony in D major (1740)
> ...


I don't know Monn, but I am a great fan of Johann Stamitz and Sammartini is cool.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Im about to listen to Vorisek for the first time!
> 
> EDIT: this is incredible!!!


I already can't wait to get my Kraus CD's I just ordered so I can explore him further, now another is thrown into the mix. Another composer I guess I'll have to investigate, poor me


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Trout said:


> Here are few one may look into:
> 
> Monn: Sinfonia in G major (1740s?)
> Monn: Symphony in D major (1740)
> ...


Other composers of symphonies, many pre-1760: Baguer, Cannabich, Gossec, Herschel (the astronomer guy), Leopold Mozart, Myslivicek, Richter (Franz Xavier), and Vanhal. There are plenty more who were pretty much contempories of Haydn and Mozart. For the most part all are forgotten.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

A few more from the 1740s and 1750s (including some of WF Bach's sinfonias if they count):

Sammartini: Symphony in G major, JC 39 (?)
Stamitz, Johann: Sinfonia Pastorale in D major, Op. 4, No. 2 (?)
Wagenseil: Symphony in G major, WV 413 (?)
Wagenseil: Symphony in G minor, WV 418 (?)
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in F major "Dissonant", F.67 (1735-1740)
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in D minor, F.65 [as an adagio & fugue] (1740-1745)
Sammartini: Symphony in D major, JC 14 (1746)
Stamitz, Johann: Symphony in A major "Mannheim No. 2" (1741-1746)
Bach, WF: Sinfonia in D major, F.64 (1755)

And I would like to give a special mention to Boyce's great opus 2 of eight symphonies published in 1760.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I don't know Monn, but I am a great fan of Johann Stamitz and Sammartini is cool.


I know I am drifting away from the topic of symphonies, but Monn also wrote a nice and expressive cello concerto for which he is most known for and I definitely would recommend it.

I also like Johann Stamitz a fair bit from what I have heard from him so far. The E-flat major symphony (op. 11, no. 3) is a pretty great find for me; it is not a very complicated work, but pleasantly melodic nevertheless and among my favorites of these early symphonies.



KenOC said:


> Other composers of symphonies, many pre-1760: Baguer, Cannabich, Gossec, Herschel (the astronomer guy), Leopold Mozart, Myslivicek, Richter (Franz Xavier), and Vanhal. There are plenty more who were pretty much contempories of Haydn and Mozart. For the most part all are forgotten.


For the most part, that is a good list of composers, though I am not at all familiar with Baguer or Myslivicek and have not heard much else from a few others. Cannabich wrote some nice symphonies, though I was not able to really find any in particular that stand above the rest. It is somewhat of a shame that they are fairly forgotten as, even though they probably did not contribute nearly as much to the symphony form as their later, more well-known counterparts did, they wrote very charming music nevertheless.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

KenOC said:


> 1830-1839
> Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (1830)
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" (1830)
> Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 "Italian" (1833)


Don't forget Wagner: Symphony in C (1831)
1840-1849
Berlioz: - "Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale" (1840)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 2 (1840)
Schumann - Symphony 1 (1841)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 (1842)
Berwald - Symphony 3 (1845)
Schumann - Symphony 2 (1846)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Don't forget Wagner: Symphony in C (1831)


Difficult, but one can only try.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> I already can't wait to get my Kraus CD's I just ordered so I can explore him further, now another is thrown into the mix. Another composer I guess I'll have to investigate, poor me


Me too my friend, I'm gonna run out of time and money before long


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Best of 1850-1859
1. Schumann Symphony 3 (1850)
2. Spohr Symphony 9 (1850)
3. Schumann Symphony 4 (1851)
4. Gade Symphony 5 (1852)
5. Bizet Symphony in C (1854)
6. Gounod Symphony 1 in D (1855)
7. Liszt "Dante" Symphony (1857)
8. Gottschalk Symphony #1 (1859)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

1860-1869

Not a single symphony made the top-ten music list in this decade. Raff maybe? Not Brahms... A curious ten years.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I count both voting list and nominations. Not too selective to allow for more Symphonies to make each decade.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

OK, I did some homework. 1860-1869:

Raff: Symphony #1 "To the Fatherland" (1861)
Dvorak: Symphony #1 ''The Bells of Zlonice'' (1865)
Bruckner: Symphony #1 (1865-66)
Rubinstein: Symphony #6 (1866)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 (1866)
Raff: Symphony #3 "In the Forest" (1869)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Don't forget Wagner: Symphony in C (1831)
> 1840-1849
> Berlioz: - "Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale" (1840)
> Mendelssohn - Symphony 2 (1840)
> ...


Farrenc - Symphony no. 3 (1847)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Here are the lists from the 1760's-1860's. 
Haydn Symphonies 6-8 (1761)
Haydn Symphony 26 (1763)
Haydn Symphony 22 (1764)
Haydn Symphony 31 (1765)
Haydn Symphony 34 (1767)
Haydn Symphony 39 (1768)
Haydn Symphony 49 (1768)
Haydn Symphony 48 (1769)
Haydn Symphony 44 (1772)
Haydn Symphony 45 (1772)
Haydn Symphony 47 (1772)
CPE Bach Hamburg Symphonies (1773)
Mozart Symphony 25 (1773)
Mozart Symphony 28 (1774)
Mozart Symphony 29 (1774)
Haydn Symphony 55 (1774)
Mozart Symphony 31 (1778)
Haydn Symphony 53 (1779)
Haydn Symphony 70 (1779)
Mozart Symphony 35 (1782)
Mozart Symphony 36 (1783)
Haydn Symphony 82 (1786)
Mozart Symphony 38 (1786)
Haydn Symphony 88 (1787)
Mozart Symphony 39 (1788)
Mozart Symphony 40 (1788)
Mozart Symphony 41 (1788)
Kraus Symphony in C Minor (1789?)
Haydn Symphony 92 (1789)
Haydn Symphony 92 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 94 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 97 (1792)
Haydn Symphony 99 (1793)
Haydn Symphony 100 (1793)
Haydn Symphony 101 (1794)
Haydn Symphony 103 (1795)
Haydn Symphony 104 (1795)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major (composed 1799–1800, premièred 1800)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major (composed 1801–02, premièred 1803)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major ("Eroica") (composed 1803/04, premièred 1805)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major (composed 1806, premièred 1807)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor (composed 1804–08, premièred 1808)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major ("Pastoral") (composed 1804–08, premièred 1808)
Beethoven Symphony 7 (1812)
Beethoven Symphony 8 (1812)
Schubert Symphony 2 (1815)
Schubert Symphony 4 (1816)
Schubert Symphony 5 (1816)
Schubert Symphony 6 (1818)
Vorisek - Symphony in D Major (1821)
Schubert - Symphony 8 (1823)
Beethoven - Symphony 9 (1824)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 1 (1824)
Schubert - Symphony 9 (1826)
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (1830)
Mendelssohn: Symphony #5 "Reformation" (1830)
Wagner - Symphony in C (1831)
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 "Italian" (1833)
Berlioz: - "Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale" (1840)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 2 (1840)
Schumann - Symphony 1 (1841)
Mendelssohn - Symphony 3 (1842)
Berwald - Symphony 3 (1845)
Schumann - Symphony 2 (1846)
Farrenc - Symphony 3 (1847)
Schumann Symphony 3 (1850)
Spohr Symphony 9 (1850)
Schumann Symphony 4 (1851)
Gade Symphony 5 (1852)
Bizet Symphony in C (1854)
Gounod Symphony 1 in D (1855)
Liszt "Dante" Symphony (1857)
Gottschalk Symphony #1 (1859)
Raff: Symphony #1 "To the Fatherland" (1861)
Dvorak: Symphony #1 ''The Bells of Zlonice'' (1865)
Bruckner: Symphony #1 (1865-66)
Rubinstein: Symphony #6 (1866)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #1 (1866)
Raff: Symphony #3 "In the Forest" (1869)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Edit. See Revised list below.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From the 1870s:

Tchaikovsky Symphony #2 "Little Russian" (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #2 (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #3 (1873)
Bruckner Symphony #4 "Romantic" (1874)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #3 "Polish" (1875)
Brahms Symphony #1 (1876)
Brahms Symphony #2 (1877)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #4 (1877–1878)
Bruckner Symphony #5 (1878)

I'm too slow! Combine with the above...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Raff Symphony 5 (1872)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #2 "Little Russian" (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #2 (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #3 (1873)
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole (1874)
Bruckner Symphony 4 (1874)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #3 "Polish" (1875)
Bruckner Symphony 5 (1876)
Brahms Symphony 1 (1876)
Borodin Symphony 2 (1876)
Brahms Symphony 2 (1877)
Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 (1878)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A few from the 1880s:

Dvorak: Symphony #6 (1880)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (1881)
Brahms: Symphony #3 (1883)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (1883)
Brahms: Symphony #4 (1885)
Dvorak: Symphony #7 (1885)
Dvorak: Symphony #8 (1889)
Mahler: Symphony #1 (1888)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

More to add to that. 
Franck: Symphony in D Minor (1888)
Rott: Symphony in E-major (1880)
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 "avec orgue" (1886)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (1888)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A busy 20 years for symphonies! And Mahler is just arriving...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1870-1899 Combined
Raff Symphony 5 (1872)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #2 "Little Russian" (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #2 (1872)
Bruckner Symphony #3 (1873)
Lalo Symphonie Espagnole (1874)
Bruckner Symphony 4 (1874)
Tchaikovsky Symphony #3 "Polish" (1875)
Bruckner Symphony 5 (1876)
Brahms Symphony 1 (1876)
Borodin Symphony 2 (1876)
Brahms Symphony 2 (1877)
Tchaikovsky Symphony 4 (1878)
Dvorak: Symphony #6 (1880)
Rott: Symphony in E-major (1880)
Bruckner: Symphony #6 (1881)
Brahms: Symphony #3 (1883)
Bruckner: Symphony #7 (1883)
Brahms: Symphony #4 (1885)
Dvorak: Symphony #7 (1885)
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 "avec orgue" (1886)
Franck: Symphony in D Minor (1888)
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 (1888)
Mahler: Symphony #1 (1888)
Dvorak Symphony #8 (1889)
Bruckner Symphony 8 (1890)
Dvorak Symphony 9 (1893)
Tchaikovsky Symphony 6 (1893)
Kalinnikov Symphony 1 (1895)
Mahler Symphony 2 (1895)
Rachmaninoff Symphony 1 (1895)
Bruckner Symphony 9 (1896)
Dukas Symphony (1896)
Glazunov Symphony 6 (1896)
Magnard Symphony 3 (1896)
Mahler Symphony 3 (1896)


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Note: for Haydn's symphony #26 in D minor, the date of composition is thought to be ca. 1768. I would also include Haydn's symphony #52 in C minor (ca. 1771), as it is one of his best in the minor mode.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You need Rimsky Korsakov's Symphony no. 2 "Antar" (1891 is last revision date) on there
And Glazunov's Symphony no. 4 (1893) and Symphony no. 5 (1895)!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Good choices to include the Rott and Magnard symphonies as it would be a shame to overlook those great pieces. Here are a few (from 1760-1899) that I have in my own personal symphony list that maybe you would want to add to yours, in addition to the ones Huilunsoittaja suggested above:

1775	Bach, JC op. 18
1775	Haydn 60
1776	Bach, CPE Wq 183
1779	Haydn 63
1780	Mozart 34
1784	Kraus E-flat major
1785	Haydn 83
1791	Haydn 93 (unless that was the 92 you duplicated)
1791	Haydn 95
1791	Haydn 96
1792	Haydn 98
1794	Haydn 102
1803	Eberl E-flat
1809	Mehul 1
1815	Cherubini D major
1815	Schubert 3
1830s	Wilms 7
1834	Berlioz Harold in Italy
1839	Berlioz Romeo and Juliet
1840	Kalliwoda 5
1842	Berwald 1
1842	Berwald 2
1842	Farrenc 1
1842	Gade 1
1845	Berwald 4
1857	Liszt Faust
1862	Borodin 1
1865	Dvorak 2
1866	Balakirev 1
1867	Svendsen 1
1869	Borodin 2
1869	Bruckner 0
1870	Bruch 2
1873	Dvorak 3
1874	Dvorak 4
1874	Reinecke 2
1874	Svendsen 2
1875	Dvorak 5
1875	Goldmark Rustic Wedding
1879	Paine 2
1885	Tchaikovsky Manfred
1887	Bruch 3
1889	Parry 3
1890	Chausson B-flat
1892	Nielsen 1
1896	Beach Gaelic
1896	Schmidt 1
1897	Kalinnikov 2
1898	Fibich 3
1898	Taneyev 4


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1765: Haydn Hob.I.39
1804: Beethoven 3
1808: Beethoven 5
1808: Beethoven 6
1812: Beethoven 7
1822: Schubert 8
1824: Beethoven 9
1825: Schubert 9
1872: Bruckner 2
1873: Bruckner 3
1874: Bruckner 4
1875: Bruckner 5
1878: Tchaikovski 4
1881: Bruckner 6
1883: Bruckner 7
1987: Bruckner 8
1888: Tchaikovski 5
1889: Dvorak 8
1893: Dvorak 9
1893: Tchaikovski 6
1896: Bruckner 9
1902: Sibelius 2
1909: Mahler 9
1940: Furtwängler 1
1941: Shostakovic 7
1944: Prokofiev 5
1945: Furtwängler 2
1952: Scherber 2
1955: Scherber 3


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1900-1909 
Ives Symphony 2 (1901)
Mahler Symphony 4 (1901)
Mahler Symphony 5 (1902)
Sibelius Symphony 2 (1902)
Mahler Symphony 6 (1906)
Sibelius Symphony 3 (1907)
Elgar Symphony 1 (1908)
Mahler Symphony 7 (1908)
Rachmaninov Symphony 2 (1908)


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

1910-1919 
Mahler Symphony 9 (1910)
Elgar Symphony 2 (1911)
Gliere Symphony 3 (1911)
Nielsen Symphony 3 (1911)
Sibelius Symphony 4 (1911)
Vaughan Williams Symphony 2 (1914)
Ives Symphony 4 (1916)
Nielsen Symphony 4 (1916)
Prokofiev Symphony 1 (1917)
Sibelius Symphony 5 (1919)


----------

